

8-Bit City (not Google) - aaronpk
http://8bitcity.com/map

======
xtrimsky_
This thing is old and was already on Hacker News. Google's one looks better
also!

~~~
aaronpk
I find the label placement and general aesthetic of 8-bit city better,
actually.

